# ممكن ملف او موقع يبين العلاقه والنسب فى التركيبات بين التكسابون والديهايتون كى



## chemist.ahmedfathy (25 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
نزلت من النت الكتاب الشهير فى مستحضرات التجميل Cosmetic and Toiletry formulation فوجدت فى تركيبات الشامبو والصابون وغيرها التكسابون والبيتائين مثل هذه التركيبة للصابون السائل :

Ingredient % w/w

Sodium linear alkylbenzene sulfonate 10.0
Sodium lauryl ether sulfate 10.0
Cocamide DEA/cocamidopropyl betaine 3.0
Water q.s. to 100%

فهل هناك ملف علمى يشرح العلاقه بينهم فى هذه المنتجات لإختيار النسبه الصحيحه بينهم , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------

